# Marine Aquariums > Marine Emergency's! >  My. Female mollie is not moving! !

## ashleeclements

Hey i got my female last night she was perfectly fine and now shes not moving from the bottom and idk whats wrong or if shes pregnant please help. 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi Ashlee and welcome to fish-keeping.com

Sorry can't make out any think from your picture and video as they are a bit blurred

Is this the only fish you have in the tank ? and have you checked your water chemistry.

Regards
Gary.

----------


## ashleeclements

Yeah i understand it happens that she died later that noght so i think there was something wrong with the water... But thanks for your help  :Smile: 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Before you buy any more fish it would be better to take some of your tank water to the fish shop to test for you, and they should tell you what and if you need to do anything with it.

----------


## ashleeclements

> Before you buy any more fish it would be better to take some of your tank water to the fish shop to test for you, and they should tell you what and if you need to do anything with it.


We did that last night and we're doing again tonight to make sure everything is ok with the water

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

ok ....let us know how you get on and what new fish you end up getting  :Smile:

----------


## ashleeclements

> ok ....let us know how you get on and what new fish you end up getting


I will  :Smile: 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk

----------


## ashleeclements

> I will 
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


It turns out i have high ammonia levels so im treating that and ill tell you what fish im getting soon  :Smile: 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (01-02-2017)

----------

